# Would PPS-Pro work for my tank?



## toffee (Jul 5, 2005)

This is my first post, so Hi to all.

I am wondering how can I take advantage of PPS system on my tank. 

Tank: 180g
Tapwater: 7.4 ph, 300Gh, 120Kh, 20-40ppm of nitrate.
Fishes: mainly cichlids and catfishes, from 3"-11" very heavy bio load and plants unfriendly.
Filters:
1. Sump: A giant sponge filter with pre filter.
2. External Emersed Plant Filter (EEPF)
with 3 peace lilies, 2 pothos and 2 wandering Jews. 
All houseplants are planted in pots with Profile aquasoil. 
Water pump to these pots and return via gravity.
Plants: 3 Amazon swords planted in pots.
Lights: 
1. 10hours: Each sword has its own lamp - 30w 5000k compact fluorescent with reflector.
2. 3 hours: 50/50 x 280w 

This tank required weekly WC due to high bio load and high nitrate in tapwater. The external emersed plant filter (EEPF) was installed recently to reduce nitrate and minimize water changes. So far, after about 5 weeks, the EEPF has worked. I haven't done WC since but the nitrate stayed at around 40ppm, not good but WC wouldn't help much since tap has high nitrate.

My problems:
1. The amazon swords are showing weak growth, new leaves are small, yellowish. Matured leaves have brown spots.
2. Amongst the houseplants, pothos is showing good growth. The peace lilies are showing slow growth and brown tip on some leaves.

Can I use PPS-Pro?? Since I have high nitrate and probably phosphate due to high bio load, show I just add K2SO4 and Mg + micro?

Thanks for helping.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Welcome to APC.

Planted aquariums are about balanced ecosystems between plants and fish. PPS-Pro makes it possible. Your ~11" large fish make such balance difficult. 

NO3 at 40 ppm is not that bad for such large fish. Maybe if we see pictures of your setup we may come up with something. Why do you want to minimize water changes?


----------



## toffee (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks for helping Edward.

NO3 at 40ppm can only be achieved with weekly WC prior to the emersed plant filter (epf). NO3 would hit 100ppm+ in 2 weeks or so, I have seen 200+ after a month. I think the fishes are a lot happier after the epf, I witnessed multiple sprawning the past few weeks. I think the water properties are more stable without a weekly swing, perhaps the fishes are happier that way? I also do not enjoy doing water change.

My problems now are: 
1. the sword plants are not growing much and has brown spots on old leaves.
2. the house plants in epf are showing brown tips and also slow growth.

I am assuming that I have sufficient Nitrate and Phosphate but lack potassium, but not sure if I should just add K2SO4 + trace?


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

What do you know about your tap, PO4, Ca, Mg?


----------



## toffee (Jul 5, 2005)

I don't have test kit for those, but I have asked the local water company for our water report. they didn't list PO4 othewise, according to the report, our average:

PO4:??
Ca: 80ppm (range: 44-120)
Mg: 28ppm (range: 18-51)
---
Hardness: 307ppm
Alkalinity: 263ppm
pH: 7.62
Chloroamines: (0.01-2.2)
---
Nitrate: 28.2 ppm (range: 5.7-36.4)
Aluminium: 0.00ppm
Arsenic: 0.1ppb
Barium: 0.08ppm
Chronmium: 4.2ppb
Fluoride: 0.2ppm
Selenium: 0.8ppb
Lead: ND
Copper: 0.42ppm
Boron: 0.13ppm
Chloride: 50ppm
Chromium Hexavalent: 1.9ppb
Iron: 27ppb
Manganese: 5ppb
Potassium: 1 ppm
sodium: 34ppm
specific conductance (EC): 712
Sulfate: 24ppm
TDS: 415ppm


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi
This is not friendly tap water. If you want to keep your aquarium water longer you will need to do weekly testing and PPS-Classic system. Test kits NO3 and PO4, fertilizers K2SO4, KNO3, KH2PO4, TE. Mix solutions SS, PF and TE. 

In order to maintain good quality water for longer period of time non inert substrate must be removed. Profile is dissolving and damaging your water parameters. Common quartz, silica sand performs beautifully and lasts for ever. 

Change water if you dosed anything previously, we need to start clean. Make notes of your measurements and dose daily as recommended by the PPS-Without Water Changes chart. After one week test water again and post results so we can see progress. 

Thank you
Edward


----------



## toffee (Jul 5, 2005)

Edward said:


> Hi
> This is not friendly tap water. If you want to keep your aquarium water longer you will need to do weekly testing and PPS-Classic system. Test kits NO3 and PO4, fertilizers K2SO4, KNO3, KH2PO4, TE. Mix solutions SS, PF and TE.
> 
> In order to maintain good quality water for longer period of time non inert substrate must be removed. Profile is dissolving and damaging your water parameters. Common quartz, silica sand performs beautifully and lasts for ever.
> ...


Hi Edward. Will follow your advise and try a clean start. A few curiosities:

1. I have soilmaster as substrate in the tank (like that dark grey color). I thought that they were inert? 
2. I have Profile aquasoil in the pots for houseplants that are acting as plant filter but not in the tank. Should I change those?

Thanks


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Easy to test; put few tablespoons of the substrate in a cup with distilled water. Let sit for few days then test KH. The houseplants are not in the aquarium but the water is the same circulation loop.


----------

